# Something for the wife...



## JanetsBears (10 Jan 2017)

... For valentine's day, for a complete novice to make? Any ideas? 

My Christmas present should arrive this week and I'd like to make my wife something to show how much I appreciate her for buying me a scrollsaw and for putting up with me.

Thanks in advance for any ideas, 

Chris


----------



## sunnybob (10 Jan 2017)

http://media.photobucket.com/user/kiSSe ... ml?filters[term]=intertwined%20hearts&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=13


----------



## bodgerbaz (10 Jan 2017)

How about typing 'valentine' into Steve's search facility at http://www.stevedgood.com/catalog/index.php - the designs shouldn't be that challenging, hopefully.

Barry


----------



## novocaine (10 Jan 2017)

take a bigger bit of wood, spent 6 hours working it, give her a smaller a bit of wood.  

my wife was rather smitten with the chunk of life edge cheery with 2 hearts cut out, was really easy to do and as I got the cherry for free it was even better. 

just a suggestion like.


----------



## Claymore (10 Jan 2017)

.....


----------



## JanetsBears (10 Jan 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I've already got my eye on some things on Steve Good's site but not sure how well I'll do with them. I've got about 240 blades - just hope I don't need them all!

Latest news is that a heavy box has just been delivered to our house. It seems to be from Axminster and my wife says it needs shifting out of the hall tonight. No problem there then. I might just finish work a little early today to play with it, so expect me back later asking for help when everything starts going wrong. If everything goes wrong with the scrolling, I could always follow Brian's suggestion, I'm sure she would appreciate a nice new drum sander 

Chris


----------



## scrimper (10 Jan 2017)

JanetsBears":15ykla6r said:


> Latest news is that a heavy box has just been delivered to our house. It seems to be from Axminster



What saw have you bought?


----------



## JanetsBears (10 Jan 2017)

scrimper":2cp1de5y said:


> JanetsBears":2cp1de5y said:
> 
> 
> > Latest news is that a heavy box has just been delivered to our house. It seems to be from Axminster
> ...



Axminster EX-16

Could have had an EX-21 for the same price 2 weeks ago when I moaned about my order taking forever to deliver (ordered 10th December at which point their website said 'estimated despatch within 1 week'). It was tempting to take the bigger one but I really wanted to keep the size down to something I can get away with using in a sealed room inside the house. I could have found space for the bigger one in my workshop (garage!) but I want this to be something I can use in the winter, and also something that SWMBO could use for her crafting activities. Another 90 minutes and I can make use of our flexi-time policy at work!

Chris


----------



## Aggrajag (10 Jan 2017)

Last January I got one of the last ones of those when they were still called the Excalibur EX16 and assuming they're made the same you'll not regret it, truly a fantastic machine.


----------



## Cordy (10 Jan 2017)

Chris
This is easily made with scrollsaw, believe me - ladies just love this sort of thing  






This was made from scrap Oak 
To get an idea of size; the shaped leg is A4 size
The lower Moorish curve is just half of the heart inverted
Type 'Heart Silhouette' into search engine

I screwed it together using Pocket Hole Joinery system but any method is fine of course
Good Luck


----------



## Aggrajag (10 Jan 2017)

Nice work Cordy


----------



## Stanleymonkey (10 Jan 2017)

Claymore":3iuwywjn said:


> How about buying her a nice little Dremel or maybe a sander? remember its the thought that counts lol
> 
> Brian






How many years have you been married for then? Too many??


----------



## JanetsBears (10 Jan 2017)

How disappointing it was when my wife told me it was in a cardboard box rather than on a plywood pallet like somebody else on here mentioned. Thought I would have scrap ply to play with. However, when I opened the box it was clear that it was mounted on a lump of plywood! :lol: 

Unboxing to all of about 3 minutes, most of which was spent catching the packing material. A quick read of the manual and then off to the room I'm thinking of using it in. Still attached to the plywood, I just placed it on a table and plugged it in. Then I unplugged it while I learned how to fit the blade. That took about 3 minutes first time but subsequent attempts only took just over a minute to completely swap the blade. It's amazingly easy to do, and no tools needed. The trickiest bit was working out which way up and round the blade need to be and how best to hold it. I adjusted the tension to what I thought sounded right. Whether it is or not, I'm not sure, but it's not broken yet and seems to cut very cleanly so it can't be far out. Anyway, plugged it in an switched on and thought it wasn't working as it has a soft start, but then it was away. It's very quiet and at the slow speed there's zero vibration. It remains vibration free until it's about one third speed, so I can't wait to build a more solid table to bolt it to. My first attempts at using it surprised me, I managed to keep to a wiggly line reasonably well and did a few sharp corners, and I cut a little heart shaped freehand jigsaw with a smaller heart in the middle, all in the scrap plywood that the saw was attached to.

First impressions, great new toy, I'm looking forward to learning how to use it properly.

I'm half way through making something like that Cordy, wife wants a shoerack in a similar design. 

Chris


----------



## Claymore (10 Jan 2017)

.........


----------

